# What type questions should I ask at the interview [about health insurance...etc]



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm supposed to be going to a 3rd interview with a company in Cairo [multinational] and I was wondering what type of questions I should ask - about health insurance..etc. What MUST i know before starting work with them?

I'm only 23 and I have worked in Cairo before [for 2 years] but the company I was at before wasn't completely established so there wasn't really a system for anything [including insurance, overtime...etc].


Any tips on what I need to ask in the final interview?

Thanks a lot 

NAE


----------



## LTD (Sep 23, 2009)

if u will be hired as expat, ask abt the follwing:
1- specify the amount paid for ur allowances in ur contract (housing and transportation)
2- Insurance
3- yearly tickets
4- vacation and if it is working days or calendar days
5- other benefits from the company if any (overtime, bonus...)


----------



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

LTD said:


> if u will be hired as expat, ask abt the follwing:
> 1- specify the amount paid for ur allowances in ur contract (housing and transportation)
> 2- Insurance
> 3- yearly tickets
> ...


Thank you for your reply 

No I won't be hired as an expat because I also have an Egyptian passport. They would hire me as a British person living in Egypt [not sure if that makes a difference].

So I should ask about how many days per year I am allowed for vacation? I wasn't sure if I should ask that at beginning because since it a multinational company, I assumed they would give me proper holidays.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations and best of luck! 

So for a 23 year old, I don't think you should be asking multinational companies or any company those type of questions. Don't ask about your pay package before you are even hired! First get hired and then discuss the details.

A long time ago, when I was involved with recruiting from IVY universities for investment banking jobs, we could not stand the fresh graduates who started asking us questions about health insurance, etc. We wanted folks who wanted to work! The kind of folks who showed hunger in their belly and wanted the job more than anything else. The job was demanding and rewarding. Health insurance and holidays were for folks who wanted a cushy job. First get the job and then start negotiating your package. Good questions to ask are career paths, growth plans of the company, etc.

As the years progressed, health insurance and holidays were questions one asked in executive level positions. 

Cheers,
Mens Et Manus


----------



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Congratulations and best of luck!
> 
> So for a 23 year old, I don't think you should be asking multinational companies or any company those type of questions. Don't ask about your pay package before you are even hired! First get hired and then discuss the details.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input

Just to clarify, this company has already agreed to hiring me. What happened is they approached me [through a contact] when I was still at my old job [but was unhappy there and had submitted my resignation]. I went for an interview, and explained to them that I still had a month or 2 to go with the company I was at, and that I wanted to take time off before starting a new job. They were fine with it and told me to just give them a call when I was ready. I have just called them because I am ready now. We're supposed to meet to discuss my exact job responsibilities and anything else we need to discuss, so we're past the initial stage, this next interview is to finalize things, this is why I am asking about what I should know before joining the company.

I understand that I should ask about the obvious - responsibilities, working hours and salary.

But how about insurance, holidays and overtime? Should I join the company without knowing these things? I need advice please!

Thanks for your helpful input


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I have interviewed for professional positions in the past and I think you can legitimately ask about the package they are offering, now that they have offered you the job. There is no point in taking the job and discovering after starting that the package is not what you are expecting. If the package is not what you want, you are likely to leave and too many job changes can weaken your CV (depending on the type of job you do). Don't make assumptions about any aspect of the package. 

Good luck!


----------



## anbetophillip (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi

When you use internet explorer, pls pay attention to sidebar. You can see articles related, pdf or ppt file…you can find out your info.

Best regards


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

anbetophillip said:


> Hi
> 
> When you use internet explorer, pls pay attention to sidebar. You can see articles related, pdf or ppt file…you can find out your info.
> 
> Best regards


Hi Anbetophillip,

I am just very curious as to why you have hunted down an old thread from October to post a very "off-topic" post, and your first post on this forum.

Nothing wrong with doing so per se, just curious 

Sam


----------

